# Has everybody already seen this..??



## budguy (Dec 24, 2013)

http://youtu.be/b9a3lMKWIxo:xzicon_sm


----------



## Unclered (Sep 30, 2010)

can't see it..........


----------



## budguy (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

That's one way to make entry! Pretty darn cool and I would love to try it....well, at least the snow part.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

I didn't know Warren Miller was still making movies. I was watching and thinking, okay this is cool, but how do they get there and how do they get out? I guess that answers the get out out question. When I was in my twenties I watched every Warren Miller ski movie I could see. There is always a whole lot of logistics that go into what Warren Miller puts on screen.
Watching the fun in the snow makes me ask, does anyone backcountry ski?Telemark bindings, waxless metal edged skis. Good snow year this year, need to do something when the water gets too hard to paddle in.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i can picture me ,,,,about halfway up a 100 foot drop, stuck like a dart in the face of an impending avalanch!


----------

